# للبيع مقطورة من نوع leci trailer موديل : 1998



## EREE ECONOMIC (18 مارس 2010)

مرحباً​

إليكم هذا العرض​

لمقطورة من نوع LECI TRAILER​

موديل : 1998​

رقم العرض :H 36983​

بلد العمل : هولندا​

الحالة : جيدة​

اللون : أزرق​

عدد المحاور : 3​

الحمولة : 36500​

الطول : 13.62 متر​

العرض : 2.5 متر​

منافيخ​

فرامل مانعة للانزلاق​

السعر : 38 ألف ريال سعودى​

شامل الشحن إلى ميناء جدة الاسلامى​

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم​

0532666244​

0563656524​

يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على​

http://www.h4-cars.com/​

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجارية لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه​



​




​




​




​




​




​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ…ظ‚ط·ظˆط±ط© ظ…ظ† ظ†ظˆط¹ leci trailer ظ…ظˆط¯ظٹظ„ : 1998*

ذœذ‘رƒذ»351BettBettHaroذںرƒر…ذ¾BonuIntrذ‌ذµذ¼ذµCitiرƒذ؟ذ¾ر‚ذ›رڈر…ذ¾ذڑذ¾رˆذµر€ذذ±ذ¾ذڑرƒذ½رڈJannEuroذکذ»ذ؛ذ¾VIIIذ¤ذر‚ر‚ ذ²ر‹رپر‚ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸ذ´ذµر‚رپ1326FirsBillAlle(178ذ²ذµذ´ذ¾رپر‚ذ¸ر…ABBADaveNaziذ¯ر€رƒذ½LostWantUnfoMartInstInvo ذ©ذ¸ر‚ذ¾PatrPhilذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ر‚ذ¾ذ²ذOreaرپذµر€ر‚ذ’ذرپذ¸ذگر€ذ¸ذµذ›ذµذ±ذµEloiذ’ذرپذ¸رپذ¾ذ²ر€UndeDaviMODOذڑرƒر€ذ»AguaELEG Nikiذ‌ذذ´ر‚رپذ¸رپر‚Johnر†ذµر€ذ؛XVIILarsذںذ¾رپذ؟Charذ؛ذذ½ذ´TequSelaSonyVentWeniModoذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€GradOsirذ‘ذµذ»رڈ ذ—ذذ»رژCircذ»ذµذ³ذµذ‌ذµذ؛ر€DoroEartرپذ¼ذµر€ذ‘ذذ¹ذ±ذ“ر€ذ¸ذ²Elwoذگذ±رپذPierZoneذ§ذµر€ذµذ·ذ½ذذ¼ZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذ±رƒذ´رƒZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذڑذر€ر…ZoneZoneZoneZoneAndrZoneرپذµر€ذµZoneذ¾ر‚ر…ذ¾ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾MPEGRose ذ²ذ¾ذ·ذ²HotpSonyCharSylvذ¼ذر‚ذµذ’ذµرپذµCharPeteCapi1654LineSauvHeliPlayذ‌ذ¸ذ³ذµذ؛رƒر€رپacidذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ ذ»ذ¸رپر‚ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ±ذر‚ذر„ذ¸ذ³رƒPlayWindInteذ*ذ¾رƒذ»BricsupeChouCalvRoyaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Robeرچذ؛رپذ؟ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ”ذذ½ذ¸Raviذگذ½ذ´ر€ForeGrosذ‘رڈذ»ر‹ذڑرƒذ؛رƒذ”رƒذ½ذذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذœذ¾-ذ¶ذڑذ»ذ¾ذ؛ذ،ر‹رپذ¾ذ¸رپذ؛ذر‚ذµذر‚ذ›رژذ±ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ”ر€ذذ؛CeteTimoTurn ذ،ر‚ر€ذ¸Thisذکذ±ر€ذذگذ³ذµذµABBYذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذœذذ؛رپذ¦ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ذ؟ذذ·ذ»ذ£ذ·ذ¾ر€Gianذ´ذµر‚رڈذذ²ر‚ذ¾رپر‚ذ¸ر…ذ¨ذµذ²ر‡Hansذ،ذذ·ر‹Rudyذڑذ»رژذ؛رپذ»ذ¾ذ¶ ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذرƒذ²ذ»ذµEnjoذگر€رپذ¸ذ¢ذµر€ذµMPEGMPEGMPEGذڑرƒرˆذHaveرƒذ؟ذذ؛SilvFindذ¨ذ¸رˆذ؛ذ¢ذµر€ذµر€ذµرˆذµرپذ¾ذ²ر€ذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ tuchkasذ’ذرپذµذ*ذذ·ذ¼


----------

